# Muffin Paws



## Amala (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello everyone.
Glad to be back:clap2: I have missed all the great advice and stories about our Havanese wonders.

I was hoping someone could help me give Zamala cute "cupcake/muffin" paws. My husband really likes them when they look nice and round. Of course, I am the groomer so... not exactly the best.

Does anyone have advice on techniques, tools, equipment that can help me. Zamala is the Havanese representative for her breed in the neighborhood. She helps introduce the Havanese to many who are not aware of the breed. Plus she has so many boyfriends, she wants to be beautiful)

Thanks to everyone. As always, you are great group and appreciate you very much. Zamala is exceptionally happy for the help. :wave:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi! I just milk to hair down the leg, flip the foot up so you are looking at the pad, and just trim around the foot from the underside. It's not perfect but looks good!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> Hi! I just milk to hair down the leg, flip the foot up so you are looking at the pad, and just trim around the foot from the underside. It's not perfect but looks good!


ditto. I also have her stand on her foot by lifting the other one and then kind of 'fluff' the hair around to make sure I got all the stragglers.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just be careful if you do the bit of pushing the hair down the leg. If you cut to close with the hair held down, it sort of "sproings" back up, and you can find you've cut too high. Then, if you have a dog like Kodi, who has white legs, but black nails, it looks REALLY bad! (HOW do I know this? )


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have Jack lay on my lap while I am combing him out and I comb down the hair and cup my hand around the base of the foot loosely and the trim around the pad. You can always trim beyond the pad if you think you are going to cut the hair too short.


----------



## kathyc (Mar 7, 2013)

Amala said:


> Hello everyone.
> Glad to be back:clap2: I have missed all the great advice and stories about our Havanese wonders.
> 
> I was hoping someone could help me give Zamala cute "cupcake/muffin" paws. My husband really likes them when they look nice and round. Of course, I am the groomer so... not exactly the best.
> ...


Well I was sitting here reading your thread and our little guy Werli came up and showed a lot of interest in Zamalas picture. I explained to him that he`s just 6 months old and Zamala may be a older gal but Werli wouldn`t hear any of it but finally agreed to wait until he gets 1 year old before he finds the love of his life..You have a cutie. Werli isn`t happy but I got him a new toy and for the time being he`s doing all right, these boys do they ever change. Kathyc


----------

